# Low progesterone but temp rise



## LaRockera

Hello ladies,

I am taking the liberty to post my question in this section in the hope that I may get more answers.

To make a long story short, I've been trying to conceive for 11 months and recently decided to undergo fertility tests. First round of bloods came back clear (FSH 5, LH 7, thyroid et al within normal limits). However, my progesterone round came back really low: 18nmol when the lowest reference is 30 (this is nmol, not ng. 18nmol is about 4-5ng if I'm not mistaken). Doctor said this means I'm probably not ovulating, and he sent me back for a repetition (due next week).

However, I get positive OPKs, and a clear thermal shift every single time. I've also noticed ovulation spotting once or twice (but not consistently). I can feel my ovulation too.

I guess my question is, what the hell is going on? :shrug: My pre-ov temps are about 36.40 to 36.55, and the post-ov can climb up to 37. I suppose it could have been just that one cycle, as I had been extremely stressed and also drank my arse off (before ovulation), which is not something I often do. I also read that sometimes if the egg is not of great quality (which could very well be due to drinking) progesterone levels fall rapidly to prepare for next cycle. On the other hand, this may very well explain why I have not conceived yet, and why I have so bad PMS, often beginning two whole weeks prior to AF.

I understand I need to wait for the repetition results to come back, but since I did enter the luteal phase and I'm back to my post-ov, depressed, agonising self, I could use some ideas, advice or even a simple chat.

Thanks, guys. By the way, when do I qualify to migrate in this section? Girls at the ttc are lovely but next month will be a year for me which, while I understand may sound like a joke to some ladies over here that have been through a lot, at the same time makes me seek friendship and advice from ladies that walk on my shoes at the moment.

Thank you for the wonderful support. And I wish you all finally get what you so much deserve, and have struggled, and hurt like mad, and longed for so badly for all this time.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

I really don't have any answers for you, but thought I'd ask when you had the blood test for your progesterone levels? I mean did you have them cd21 OR 7dpo, which is when they're supposed to be done. I'm thinking that perhaps your progesterone levels were measured either too early or too late, which would explain the result. Or your progesterone levels can fall too soon - what are you temps like after ovulation, do they stay up all the way to af? 

I would also ask for a repeat test, as you didn't have a normal cycle with the drinking and all. Don't know if that can affect the results, but it's easy to test if they'll do it again.


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you, Strawberry.

I'm going for a repeat test next week. 

I had read that the progesterone test needs to be done 7dpo but my gyno said no, it needs to be done between days 21 to 23. :shrug: I usually ovulate around day 13 anyway, so even if I was 1-2 days off results shouldn't have been that low, at least that was what I was told.

My temps stay above the coverline for at least 12 days, most of the time 14. Here are my charts:

My Ovulation Chart

I'm about 4dpo but hopefully you'll be able to see the previous cycles too.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

You're right, a day or two off shouldn't matter much. Hmm. Beats me then, because your charts really are clear, you get positive opks, and if you feel ovulation pains too I find it hard to believe you wouldn't really ovulate. Plus your temps stay nice and high too. Perhaps it was just one of those things, women can have anovulatory cycles every now and again, so perhaps we have "weak" ovulation sometimes too.


----------



## LaRockera

Thanks, again. I guess I'll just have to wait and see what the repeat test shows. 
:shrug:


----------



## toch1402

Hi LaRockera,

I am sorry but didn't want to read and run. I don't know much about hormones bits but I agree with what Strawberry said in her post. Just thought I would mention what my gp said about tests. I wondered the same question about 21 day blood test (progestrone) and what if your cycle wasn't a '28 day' cycle. 


My doctor said that it is based on a 28 day cycle and called the 21 day test because the test needs to be done 7 days before the start of your period. So you need to have your blood test 7 days before the start of your period, rather than 7dpo. (I am just 'parrotting' the doctor!) How many days is your LP? What is the length of your cycle? It might be that it was the wrong day. 

If it wasn't the wrong day it might be an odd month or if it is a low hormone I am sure that there are lots of things that can be done. 

xx


----------



## toch1402

Whoops ....meant to say...

I am sorry but I don't know much about hormones but didn't want to read and run (!) ......... not........... I am sorry but I didn't want to read and run (!)


----------



## LaRockera

Ha ha, no worries, Toch! Thanks for posting. :hugs:

My cycles vary from 28 to 30 days, usually 28. I did mention this to my doc, thinking I did the test perhaps a day later than I should have, and he said that the levels would be lower in such a case, but not _that _low. 

I'm going for a repeat this week so I guess I'll find out. 

:shrug:


----------



## toch1402

LaRockera said:


> Ha ha, no worries, Toch! Thanks for posting. :hugs:
> 
> My cycles vary from 28 to 30 days, usually 28. I did mention this to my doc, thinking I did the test perhaps a day later than I should have, and he said that the levels would be lower in such a case, but not _that _low.
> 
> I'm going for a repeat this week so I guess I'll find out.
> 
> :shrug:

Good Luck with the next one! I am waiting on results of a second 21 day retest after I had low estrogen on my last. So fingers crossed for both of us! :winkwink:


----------



## LaRockera

toch1402 said:


> Good Luck with the next one! I am waiting on results of a second 21 day retest after I had low estrogen on my last. So fingers crossed for both of us! :winkwink:

So you had estrogen bloods too, yeah? Cause when I asked them they told me there really isn't a way to measure estrogen. :shrug:


----------



## toch1402

LaRockera said:


> toch1402 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck with the next one! I am waiting on results of a second 21 day retest after I had low estrogen on my last. So fingers crossed for both of us! :winkwink:
> 
> So you had estrogen bloods too, yeah? Cause when I asked them they told me there really isn't a way to measure estrogen. :shrug:Click to expand...



Apparently....... unless the doctor got confused and meant progesterone! :wacko:


----------



## 1hopefull

wow, reading you post reminds me so much of my cycles!

i have great charts, opks, EWCM, ovarian twinges, etc etc and low progesterone. I have a somewhat short luteal phase but not LPD. my P4 7dpo was low as well (8.4). Dr. do not know if I O or not. Never had a repeat bc we started IF treatments and it doesn't medically matter at that point because we are forcing Oing with a trigger shot (although I would LOVE to know). so we are still unexplained bc i could be Oing (but maybe not). All my other tests, b/w etc have been normal.

I am really interested to see your 2nd test results. I hope they are a lot higher. 

PS they can measure estrogen (often abbreviated E2 for estradiol). Usually on CD3. If high, it can be an indication of ovarian reserve issue. My levels were very low but I was told that doesn't matter.:shrug: so I guess that is good.


----------



## 678star-bex

hello, just wanted to say that i was the same when i first went for tests. charts were great, always had a peak on cbfm, smiley faces on the opk cb digitals, temp shift, ewcm, cud feel myself ov'ing in the ovary area, etc.

MANY bloods later, dr confirmed ov but said not always consistent (I have a theory they tested for progesterone before i ov'ed bacause i know i have a short LP of 8 days). My fs was not interested in my charts & did not want me to temp at all. I am now on clomid which will hopefully lead to my BFP. I hope u find answers and ur BFP!


----------



## LaRockera

1hopefull said:


> wow, reading you post reminds me so much of my cycles!
> 
> i have great charts, opks, EWCM, ovarian twinges, etc etc and low progesterone. I have a somewhat short luteal phase but not LPD. my P4 7dpo was low as well (8.4). Dr. do not know if I O or not. Never had a repeat bc we started IF treatments and it doesn't medically matter at that point because we are forcing Oing with a trigger shot (although I would LOVE to know). so we are still unexplained bc i could be Oing (but maybe not). All my other tests, b/w etc have been normal.
> 
> I am really interested to see your 2nd test results. I hope they are a lot higher.
> 
> PS they can measure estrogen (often abbreviated E2 for estradiol). Usually on CD3. If high, it can be an indication of ovarian reserve issue. My levels were very low but I was told that doesn't matter.:shrug: so I guess that is good.

Thank you, hon.

I'm interested to see the second tests results too. :haha: My LH is at least 14 days and my FSH came back 5, which apparently is really good. :shrug:

I may go privately for an ultra-sound around ovulation time next month because it can actually show the released egg. Can you afford to do it? How much would an ultra sound cost where you are? I'm in the UK but will be going home to Greece for the Easter break and will pay a visit to my private gyno there.

I wish this was simpler and easier! :sad2:


----------



## LaRockera

678star-bex said:


> hello, just wanted to say that i was the same when i first went for tests. charts were great, always had a peak on cbfm, smiley faces on the opk cb digitals, temp shift, ewcm, cud feel myself ov'ing in the ovary area, etc.
> 
> MANY bloods later, dr confirmed ov but said not always consistent (I have a theory they tested for progesterone before i ov'ed bacause i know i have a short LP of 8 days). My fs was not interested in my charts & did not want me to temp at all. I am now on clomid which will hopefully lead to my BFP. I hope u find answers and ur BFP!

Thanks, hon. Hmm... sounds strange they didn't want you to chart, but then they're the specialists, not me. 

Wishing BFPs to all of us soon. I'm always okay during the first half of the month, but on the second I have to clench my teeth until AF arrives. It becomes more and more difficult by the months.


----------



## 678star-bex

yeah the first half of the cycle i am all positive and full of hope and planning when to BD. i dodnt know when i ov because i gave up tracking but half way thru i just feel like im out and get fed up and sad.


----------



## 1hopefull

LaRockera said:


> 1hopefull said:
> 
> 
> wow, reading you post reminds me so much of my cycles!
> 
> i have great charts, opks, EWCM, ovarian twinges, etc etc and low progesterone. I have a somewhat short luteal phase but not LPD. my P4 7dpo was low as well (8.4). Dr. do not know if I O or not. Never had a repeat bc we started IF treatments and it doesn't medically matter at that point because we are forcing Oing with a trigger shot (although I would LOVE to know). so we are still unexplained bc i could be Oing (but maybe not). All my other tests, b/w etc have been normal.
> 
> I am really interested to see your 2nd test results. I hope they are a lot higher.
> 
> PS they can measure estrogen (often abbreviated E2 for estradiol). Usually on CD3. If high, it can be an indication of ovarian reserve issue. My levels were very low but I was told that doesn't matter.:shrug: so I guess that is good.
> 
> Thank you, hon.
> 
> I'm interested to see the second tests results too. :haha: My LH is at least 14 days and my FSH came back 5, which apparently is really good. :shrug:
> 
> I may go privately for an ultra-sound around ovulation time next month because it can actually show the released egg. Can you afford to do it? How much would an ultra sound cost where you are? I'm in the UK but will be going home to Greece for the Easter break and will pay a visit to my private gyno there.
> 
> I wish this was simpler and easier! :sad2:Click to expand...

Well, I have been on Clomid with IUI's since we starting seeing the RE (except the last two cycles) so we have u/s for monitoring. But I use a trigger shot so IF I O is no longer a question (the dr says you DO, no questions). Also, I might O but the egg might not be mature enough. So who knows. I thought I would ask for her to monitor me on the last two natural cycles but since we are NTNP and taking a break from all the craziness due to our ectopic, I thought I would wait. We will be starting up clomid + iui's soon (waiting for AF to show).:happydance:

PS I have always wanted to go to Greece! Its good that you can get your scans done for cheaper there.:thumbup:



678star-bex said:


> yeah the first half of the cycle i am all positive and full of hope and planning when to BD. i dodnt know when i ov because i gave up tracking but half way thru i just feel like im out and get fed up and sad.

I so get this and I am sorry. :hugs: I had it with temping after like 10 awesome looking charts. Just wanted to send you a big hug.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I have low progesterone also , I also get temp rises too so mabey its normal ???


----------



## MariaF

LaRockera said:


> Thank you, Strawberry.
> 
> I'm going for a repeat test next week.
> 
> I had read that the progesterone test needs to be done 7dpo but my gyno said no, it needs to be done between days 21 to 23. :shrug: I usually ovulate around day 13 anyway, so even if I was 1-2 days off results shouldn't have been that low, at least that was what I was told.
> 
> My temps stay above the coverline for at least 12 days, most of the time 14. Here are my charts:
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I'm about 4dpo but hopefully you'll be able to see the previous cycles too.

Based on your chart Id say you need to have your progesterone tested today or tomorrow. So next week will be no use as it will be too late. 18nmol is borderline. If there definitely wasn't ov the reading would be in the low single figures.


----------



## LaRockera

1hopefull - I hope you get to visit Greece with a baby in your arms. In fact, why don't you make it a goal? Visit Greece when your baby becomes a toddler so that you can teach him/her to swim and do stuff together! :thumbup:

Ruskiegirl-May be. Will see what the repeat shows. :shrug:


----------



## LaRockera

MariaF said:


> Based on your chart Id say you need to have your progesterone tested today or tomorrow. So next week will be no use as it will be too late. 18nmol is borderline. If there definitely wasn't ov the reading would be in the low single figures.

My temp dropped (although not below the coverline) yesterday but it's up again today. This is usual for me if you see the patterns of my charts. Now it's quite high again, and I'd expect it to stay like this for at least a couple of days before it starts to very gradually drop. But I'm going for the test tomorrow anyway. Day 21, or else, 7 days before my next period. That's what both the English GP and the Greek gyno said to me, and I did ask about the 7dpo theory. 

:shrug: (this has become my favourite smily for some reason...)


----------



## Wallie

Good luck with the tests. However just like to say that's a nice temp dip at 6dpo, hopefully you won't need any further testing done after this cycle.


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys. :flower:

So I got my repeat results today. Progesterone's good, 64nmol, about 20ng. I guess it was just one-off. :shrug:

On one hand, I'm very happy. On the other, this would have explained why I'm not conceiving, even though I realise it will only be a year next month. I will be going for a lap and dye now, hoping for the best really.

Thank you everyone for being so supportive. You're all wonderful. May you're all granted what you so long for very very soon! :flower:


----------



## MariaF

Has af arrived yet this cycle?

That's a great progesterone reading :thumbup:


----------



## LaRockera

MariaF said:


> Has af arrived yet this cycle?
> 
> That's a great progesterone reading :thumbup:

No, I'm expecting it in a couple of days. Judging from my face that's full of giant red spots, I presume she'll be here on time. :growlmad:

But thanks for asking, babe. :flower:


----------



## ao30

LaRockera said:


> Hey guys. :flower:
> 
> So I got my repeat results today. Progesterone's good, 64nmol, about 20ng. I guess it was just one-off. :shrug:
> 
> On one hand, I'm very happy. On the other, this would have explained why I'm not conceiving, even though I realise it will only be a year next month. I will be going for a lap and dye now, hoping for the best really.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being so supportive. You're all wonderful. May you're all granted what you so long for very very soon! :flower:

That's great news! Congrats :)

In your first post you asked about when you can shift over to this section (LTTTC). I'm almost at 14 months TTC (actively. Got of BC in 2009). I've felt pretty welcomed over here. People are very friendly and have some great answers to due to personal experiences :)

Also has your significant other gone in for an semen analysis? That was one of the first tests my doctor prescribed before even wanting to run the basic tests on me!


----------



## LaRockera

ao30 said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. :flower:
> 
> So I got my repeat results today. Progesterone's good, 64nmol, about 20ng. I guess it was just one-off. :shrug:
> 
> On one hand, I'm very happy. On the other, this would have explained why I'm not conceiving, even though I realise it will only be a year next month. I will be going for a lap and dye now, hoping for the best really.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being so supportive. You're all wonderful. May you're all granted what you so long for very very soon! :flower:
> 
> That's great news! Congrats :)
> 
> In your first post you asked about when you can shift over to this section (LTTTC). I'm almost at 14 months TTC (actively. Got of BC in 2009). I've felt pretty welcomed over here. People are very friendly and have some great answers to due to personal experiences :)
> 
> Also has your significant other gone in for an semen analysis? That was one of the first tests my doctor prescribed before even wanting to run the basic tests on me!Click to expand...


Hey, thank you for this. :flower:

Yes, husband has had two SAs already. Both came back normal. 

I'll probably be going for my lap and dye during April. I'm trying to keep a PMA and hope for the best.


----------



## ao30

:hugs: Hope things work out. Glad for you that the results have been good so far!


----------



## LaRockera

ao30 said:


> :hugs: Hope things work out. Glad for you that the results have been good so far!

Thanks, hon. Hope you get your BFP as soon as possible too. :hugs:


----------



## 1hopefull

Great results!!! My RE told me the same thing when I was stressing over my low P, that it can change and 1 reading is not enough to diagnosis. she does have me on progesterone suppositories for the 2ww just in-case. might be worth asking about...
Good luck on the lap and dye and lots of baby dust.


----------



## AngelSu

Hello, 

The theme you wrote here is quite familiar for me too. I will try to explain.I think i notice it is already more than year i have temperature 37.3C each month about 12 days after ovulation. I check my progesterone several days ago and it is quite low (approximately 4ng). Doctor said that i am not ovulating (but as you I feel pain and feel that it occurs). Secondly i get some weight during the last 1.5 year (approximately 15kg) and cannot concentrate on work. During my post-ov period i feel really tired all the day, want to sleep all time and of course have temperature mostly after 12am. Today I also check my protactinium analyze and i will have it in 2-3 days. 
Also i want to notice that i also have some strees (work and other small problems), but i guess this is mainly because of depression which is also some kind connected with my general situation. However i don't drink, don't smoke and already more than month visiting fitness club. 

Can you please let me know what this can be? 
Thanks
Suzan


----------



## LaRockera

Hey Suzan, you found and dag out my thread. :haha:

In my case, it turned out to be an anovulatory/bad quality egg cycle. It happens to every woman, not all cycles are the same. I repeated the test twice more and it came back fine. You need to have three consecutive progesterone checks to produce accurate deductions.

To be honest, hon, I'm not sure I can help. But it does sound that you may be low on the progesterone side- I know low progesterone can cause moodiness and melancholy. I'd suggest you asked for three consecutive progesterone check-ups, and also check your estrogen levels. I'm sorry I can't help more.


----------



## PinkPeony

AngelSu said:


> Hello,
> 
> The theme you wrote here is quite familiar for me too. I will try to explain.I think i notice it is already more than year i have temperature 37.3C each month about 12 days after ovulation. I check my progesterone several days ago and it is quite low (approximately 4ng). Doctor said that i am not ovulating (but as you I feel pain and feel that it occurs). Secondly i get some weight during the last 1.5 year (approximately 15kg) and cannot concentrate on work. During my post-ov period i feel really tired all the day, want to sleep all time and of course have temperature mostly after 12am. Today I also check my protactinium analyze and i will have it in 2-3 days.
> Also i want to notice that i also have some strees (work and other small problems), but i guess this is mainly because of depression which is also some kind connected with my general situation. However i don't drink, don't smoke and already more than month visiting fitness club.
> 
> Can you please let me know what this can be?
> Thanks
> Suzan

Hi Suzan,
You may want to get your thyroid checked. A lot of what you described can be related to hypothyroidism. It can impact fertility too but I believe it's very easily treated.


Congrats on your LO LaRockera!! You give me hope. Pretty sure I have a prog issue. Going to the FS next week for the first time to get all the tests so we'll see.


----------



## LaRockera

PinkPeony said:


> Congrats on your LO LaRockera!! You give me hope. Pretty sure I have a prog issue. Going to the FS next week for the first time to get all the tests so we'll see.

Thank you, hon! Even though my two repeat progesterone tests came back normal, my obgyn still put me on oral progesterone for the first trimester, plus, he would prescribe progesterone injections (one or two-offs) every time I had spotting etc. 

Good luck to you, and to Suzy. It will happen, I promise.

:hugs:


----------

